# TV-Karte am Laptop - Bild ruckelt



## RayX999 (25. Februar 2005)

Hi,


 ich hab einen TV-Tuner an meinem Laptop (Acer extensa 3000). Klappt auch alles, nur ab und zu hängt das Bild für einen Sekundenbruchteil. 

 Liegt das an der Grafikkarte? Sie ist eigentlich ganz neu und auch die Treiber sind wohl aktuell. Rechenaufwändige Hintergrundprozesse laufen ebenfalls nicht. Den Bildschirmschoner hab ich abgeschaltet.

 Kann man da irgendwas an den Einstellungen ändern?  

 Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich auch wenn ich früher DVD abgespielt habe, das gleiche Problem vorherrschte. 

 Kartentyp: Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics. Modus: True Color, 60Hz 

 danke für gute ideen, 

 Ray


----------

